# Mission Valley-Ronan, MT



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Any word on how things are going?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The judges are getting answers in the Open. It's run from the top of a hill looking out toward a valley with hills on each side and water meandering down the middle with patches of cattails and heavy cover. The wind has been blowing steadly from right to left. Long mark shot first on the left thrown left to right from a dirt track on a hillside down the hill and into the flat below with a channel of water up front and another piece of water way out to cross if on line. The gunner retires behind a hill and I understand it may be to a laydown blind. The short middle mark is shot next from left to right across a channel of water. The gunner retires behind a large stand of tall cattails. The flyer on the right is shot last and is flown from right to left up the hillside above the channel of water where the middle mark is thrown. There is no water enroute to the flyer. I'm not exactly sure which is the shorter of the two marks - the flyer or the middle mark. 

Both retired marks have proven difficult with the wind sometimes helping, sometimes hurting. On the middle mark, some dogs have gone straight to the area but many have channelled in the water until they wind it as they are swimming by. Some have docked early, placing them upwind, and either run way long and had to be handled or started to hunt up the hill and ended up back at the flyer. Others have gone to the area where the gunner was standing and hunted there after finding the retired gun station. On the long mark, many dogs have squared the channel and climbed uphill, disappeared into some hidden water way off line, and eventually wound their way to where they could wind the bird. Some that have taken perfect lines to the mark have missed it upwind and had long hunts. Some whether on line or higher up on the hillside have winded the middle gun station on the way to the long mark and broken down to hunt or popped and had to be handled. Of the dogs I watched, I saw a couple do a really good job. 

I believe they are about halfway through the Open now. The Derby was scheduled to start at 9:00, and I have not heard any reports yet.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open stopped judging at 6:45 with about 10 dogs left to run in the morning. They sent the pros over to finish up the 4th series of the Derby.

The Open did not get any easier as the day progressed. Although the long gunner was more visible than earlier in the morning, the wind changed and the shorter middle bird became very difficult. Many dogs were picked up for either missing it and running or swimming way beyond it or for getting into the flyer scent and refusing to handle. 

There are frost warnings for tonight so the dogs tomorrow morning will have a colder start and probably less wind.


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Judy, do you have any call back numbers for either the Open or 4th series Derby? If so, thanks would love to see them.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

All I know is Viper got 4th in the Derby! Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open still has about 10 dogs to run this morning so no callbacks yet. I'm sorry, I don't have the Derby results but will probably find out when the trial starts today. The Amateur starts at 8:00 and the Qual starts at 10:00.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Results:

1st - Logan - Remein/Miller
2nd - Jessie - Bly
3rd - Tag - Remein
4th - Viper - Baird/Cicero
RJ - Jones - Erhardt

Sorry I don't know if there were any JAM's.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Callbacks to 2nd series (32):

6, 9, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 21, 22, 28, 34, 38, 40, 43, 45, 47, 48, 51, 53, 55, 56, 58, 59, 60, 63, 64, 65, 69, 71, 77


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur is a triple with two well hidden retired guns. The line is on a dike next to a ditch with water in it that angles across the front of the line from left to right and then makes a right angle turn and angles from right to left away from the line. The first bird down is on the right and thrown from left to right from the far side of the ditch to the near side. The second bird in the middle is thrown left to right from the corner of the ditch thrown to the near side. Behind both marks and across the ditch, there is tall cover into which the dogs can disappear. There is also a hidden muddy patch enroute to the long mark that the dogs are avoiding which throws them between the two marks. The flyer is launched right to left in a field on the left.

Some dogs aren't finding the marks without help. Others are having long hunts on one or both retired marks. Many are going for the long mark, crossing the ditch short, and hunting in the tall cover between the two marks. 

I heard the Qual aborted their first test and started another. I'll let you know when I get callbacks from all three of the stakes that are running now.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Mr. Miller, on your Derby WIN with Seaside Logan's Run, a fifteen month old Willie x Dora male! Best of luck!

Rita


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Callbacks to the 2nd series (39):

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 27, 28, 30, 32, 33, 36, 37, 39, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61

They began the land blind which crossed the ditch then ran down a dike past the corner gun station and out into a field. However, the blind was scraped after about 9 dogs ran. So the 2nd series will start again at 8:00 tomorrow.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Callbacks to the 4th series tomorrow (16):

6, 9, 15, 16, 17, 22, 28, 34, 38, 45, 48, 53, 59, 60, 65, 69


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qualifying Callbacks to the 2nd and 3rd series were the same (27 dogs):

2, 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

After scrapping the land blind last night, the Amateur judges went with a double blind - land and water. Both blinds had issues to deal with including lunging water on both blinds, a point on the water blind, and plenty of places to lose the dog. The blinds were very tight which made getting a good initial line on the water blind difficult. 

Callbacks to the 4th series (14 dogs):

1, 3, 5, 11, 18, 23, 30, 32, 36, 46, 54, 57, 59, 61


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Placements:

Open
1st - Carson - Wheeler/Gunzer New FC and Qualified for National
2nd - Lily - White
3rd - Lil - Koeth/Remien
4th - Guide - Scott/Gunzer
RJ - Yancy - Rowlett/Fangsrud
JAM's: 15, 38, 48, 60

Amateur:
1st - Doc - Scott New AFC and Qualified for National Am
2nd - Biz - Luray - handled by Roger Fangsrud
3rd - Danny - Vaughn
4th - Margo - Milton
RJ - Fizz - Rasmuson
JAM's: 5, 23, 32, 36, 54, 57, 59, 61

Qualifying:
1st - Indy - Miller
2nd - Chris - Kiehn/Remien
3rd - Oops - Hemingway/Remien
4th - Moto - Crouch/Vandebrake
RJ - Tee - Grammer/Erhardt
JAM's: 8, 10, 14, 17, 19, 21, 28


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

A BIG THANK YOU to Roger Fangsrud for running Biz in the AM. Sorry that I couldn't be there. A job well done!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations on the RJ, Jean. It was nice to finally meet you and Tee.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Nancy White and FC Knowllwoods Sweet Lily on the Open 2nd....nicely done


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats to Diann and Indy for Winning the Q


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

What a wonderful Montana weekend. Judges and Marshalls did their best for a smooth running trial. Local Pro's worked hard organizing all of the small details necessary for a weekend trial and did well by their clients as well. Nancy and Lily got their first Open points, Roger jumped in getting Biz a second in the Amateur, Sherwin got another AFC and the Millers love the color blue. 
Lunches had delicious sandwiches and were plentiful; cold slices of watermelon were served late afternoon. Judy did a great job of "reporting". The weather was perfect and the best part of all, people had FUN. 
Congratulations to all and the MVRC. Jobs well done.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all those that placed and got RJs. 

Thanks Judy for keeping us informed.


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats to Chuck Wheeler and Carson on the win and on the FC. Wow!!!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Thank you, Chuck! Carson is one of those once in a lifetime dogs. 

You should know Bridger was along for the ride, slammed a wonderful long retired bird in Billings last weekend in the AM. In the Qual on Saturday he wanted too many fliers though. 

Those two little black dogs.....who would have guessed?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations Chuck and FC Carson! Nice to meet you also.


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice Jean. Congrats to you and Tee.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I was on vacation last weekend and I missed the news about FC Carson and Chuck (Karl, too). Congrats Chuck, Karl and Carson!

FOM


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Gracias, Lainee! 

I'd say something about a dog better than I am, but then you'd chime in with stories I don't want told!

Thank you!

That gives Karl 7 FCs on the truck and so far 4 are going to the National. Pretty good year for the High Spirit team. Sherwin won the AM with Doc and his dog Guide got a 4th in the open, plus Nancy finished her first open handing Lily herself with a second place finish. Unfortunately, Scotty and I had to split the dinner tab <g>.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

dr_dog_guy said:


> Thank you, Chuck! Carson is one of those once in a lifetime dogs.


Congratulations Chuck!  Look forward to seeing you in November I hope. It's been a while!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

A big congratulations Chuck and to everyone
Involved in Carson's success!
I am sure you were watching where he couldn't 
see you. Hope you got some pictures.
Again way to go!!!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Same to you, Sylvia! I saw you won PRTA in Saratoga! And handling youself, I see. I have a ways to go to handle at that level (don't ask Lainee!).

You bet I was hiding. In the past Carson has been pretty ambivalent about where Karl or I are, depending on whose handling, but this trip he has been really focused on me. Karl made me go hide at the land blind in Billings, and every series since then. I have a great photo of Carson on the honor at Mission Valley where he is turned around and staring at me - whoops! I thought I could sneak up and get a picture, but I guess not. 

Thanks again, Sylvia. Karl has done a wonderful job with him, and Sonya did his basics. I, of course, took him pheasant and quail hunting with that big dogs (at that time) when he was just a baby - 10" high churning up the CRP in KS and wandering through the cholla in NM. What a dog he is!

And Melanie - you bet, see you in February. It has been a while, too long, in fact. I thought I'd see you in Oklahoma last fall, but you scratched? Anyway, I really look forward to it!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

dr_dog_guy said:


> I'd say something about a dog better than I am, but then you'd chime in with stories I don't want told!


Those stories are better told over a few cold beers that way I can embellish them a little bit!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats Chuck, Carson et al!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Thanks, Aaron!

And Lainee - how much to keep quiet?


----------

